# Isa-3 years



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't believe she's been critiqued, so critique away!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

she is beautiful


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

High withers, slight dip behind the withers. Very nice placement and length of croup. Very good angulation in front and rear. Upper arm should be longer. I would like to see tighter feet. Good color, nice dark face with very dark eyes. Very pretty profile.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

And I could have shown if only they would have lifted her papers from germany... 
Thanks for giving me this critique of her, you have the eye for structure.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Holy wa!!! Lisa, I agree! The only thing I think could be improved is upper arm, and perhaps color and pigment, but that is one balanced bitch!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She is very nice.


----------



## totono7 (Jan 22, 2009)

beautiful...she looks like a large female.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

She's spayed sadly.











> Quote:beautiful...she looks like a large female.


She is height wize, she stands 24.9'' tall. To tall for a female sadly. And to think, people keep asking me why she's so small...


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

she is gorgeous and the "type" i like!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mjbgsdShe's spayed sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing sad about that, there are too many beautiful pups in the world, I just had my heart broken over losing a family of GSDs (mother and her litter) in a NC shelter. I could not find any owners willing to get her or her pups.
So she and her 10 day old puppies were shoved into a metal box with 15 other dogs and gassed.

Gorgeous girl, Btw.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh, and these were pure bred, the father stayed with the family who gave her up (pregnant at the time), he was registered with the AKC and had titles, so did she.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

> Quote:Nothing sad about that, there are too many beautiful pups in the world...


It was because I wanted to show her but she ended up being taller then the standard for a female so I had her spayed. I wanted the enjoyment of showing an excellent dog, not for breeding.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

I especially enjoy the third photo. Excellent face!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you, she does have a pretty face.


----------

